# يارب



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 يناير 2016)

*يارب
تقدر تعطى
كل محروم من النسل والذرية
وتهدى كل ابن وابنة متمردين على القيم والتربية
اكرم كل تعبان من الديون وقلة الامكانية
انت الخير الواهب الخير لخليقتك ولكل البشرية
حرر المظلوم من ظلمه والسجين من قيوده الردية
اخرج الفاشل من فشله واديه الاصراروالعزيمة القوية
غير القلوب الحجرية واسكن فيها بنعمتك الغنية​*


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2016)




----------

